# R32 GTR N1



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Guys! is been 10 years that i sold my R32 GTR (to Yunis), it is always i regret selling but due to the cicumstances i didnt have much choice at the time. 

Today, i managed to secure a low mileage R32 GTR N1 ...yes the one with the ZN chassis code and I am so happy!!!!

Looking on the forum it seems that not many R32 for sale and the prices had one up a lot! i remb i sold my R32 late spec 1993 around 9k only 10 years ago!!

Anyway, hope to share more details with all you guys soon!!


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Prices have sure gone up.

Welcome back.


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

Judging by the Build plate that V-spec N1 is in very good condition, not to mention very rare! 

Well done. :bowdown1::thumbsup:


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

RBnutz said:


> Judging by the Build plate that V-spec N1 is in very good condition, not to mention very rare!
> 
> Well done. :bowdown1::thumbsup:



:bowdown1::bowdown1: Yea you are very good at decoding and it is infact a V Spec N1. Ony 280 cars every made for the N1 model.


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

ahsam421 said:


> :bowdown1::bowdown1: Yea you are very good at decoding and it is infact a V Spec N1. Ony 280 cars every made for the N1 model.


Haha why thank you! :chuckle: That may have something to do with spending the last 18 months looking for a r32 myself 


And I hate to burst you bubble, but there were not 280 R32 N1s built. It was only 228 :chuckle: Of which there were probably only 50-80 that were V-spec 


Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

RBnutz said:


> Haha why thank you! :chuckle: That may have something to do with spending the last 18 months looking for a r32 myself
> 
> 
> And I hate to burst you bubble, but there were not 280 R32 N1s built. It was only 228 :chuckle: Of which there were probably only 50-80 that were V-spec
> ...


lol ok not complaining about the build number but i did paid a fair lot for this car as this is one legendary car that i always love. More photos will come later


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

ahsam421 said:


> lol ok not complaining about the build number but i did paid a fair lot for this car as this is one legendary car that i always love. More photos will come later


:thumbsup:

I know the felling. I too have a special something on its way to me :clap:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats, now let's see some pics! opcorn:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

More pics!
More pics!!
More pics!!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

We stripped one for parts a year or so back, alot of differences from stock 32's that the brochures dont tell you




RBnutz said:


> Haha why thank you! :chuckle: That may have something to do with spending the last 18 months looking for a r32 myself
> 
> 
> And I hate to burst you bubble, but there were not 280 R32 N1s built. It was only 228 :chuckle: Of which there were probably only 50-80 that were V-spec
> ...


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

PICS!!


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

davew said:


> We stripped one for parts a year or so back, alot of differences from stock 32's that the brochures dont tell you


WHAT!!! :runaway:

I hope it was the result of a crash and unrepairable?

Please be as kind to elaborate on what parts you found to be different. There is a lot of talk but I am yet to hear much concrete everdance of differences.

What was the spec mileage of the car?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulations mate and what a car to come back with!! 

Yes we want pics, specs and more pics!! 

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

PICTURES


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

ahsam421 said:


> Today, i managed to secure a low mileage R32 GTR N1 ...yes the one with the ZN chassis code and I am so happy!!!!
> 
> Anyway, hope to share more details with all you guys soon!!


I bet it has R1 turbos :chuckle:


----------



## R32_N1 (Jan 20, 2014)

ahsam421 said:


> Hi Guys! is been 10 years that i sold my R32 GTR (to Yunis), it is always i regret selling but due to the cicumstances i didnt have much choice at the time.
> 
> Today, i managed to secure a low mileage R32 GTR N1 ...yes the one with the ZN chassis code and I am so happy!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Welcome to the club my friend.


----------



## R32_N1 (Jan 20, 2014)

davew said:


> We stripped one for parts a year or so back, alot of differences from stock 32's that the brochures dont tell you


AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH. NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 

Cant believe you parted one out! Like RBnutz said, i really hope it was irreparable. Furthermore, any firm differences that you may have noticed between and N1 and stock BNR32 would be much appreciated. The internet is full of people that think that they know all about N1s. Most of them have never even seen an N1.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

There was another N1 parted out in South Wales about 6/7 years ago. Managed to buy the instrument binnacle with the rare switch blanks and also the brake master cylinder.


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Well in the end i have to let go of the original one i have secured...long story....but anyway i managed to get another one non V spec and this time it wont be slipping away again with through inspection it is as good as a new car!


----------



## mgtkr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

looks like a stunner. back to n1's,what are the hidden differences between it and the more widely available gtr's?


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

ahsam421 said:


> Well in the end i have to let go of the original one i have to secured...long story....but anyway i managed to get another one non V spec and this time it wont be slipping away again with through inspection it is as good as a new car!


Well done. She's a beauty! You have FB request.


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

I struggle to find any pics of a genuine N1, inside and out, anywhere on the internet. I conclude that they're not real lol.


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

alexcrosse said:


> I struggle to find any pics of a genuine N1, inside and out, anywhere on the internet. I conclude that they're not real lol.


Yes there isn't much info out there on them. I've driven 3 and seen 5 in the flesh so can confirm they aren't quite unicorns but not far off!


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful car.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

ahsam421 said:


> Well in the end i have to let go of the original one i have secured...long story....but anyway i managed to get another one non V spec and this time it wont be slipping away again with through inspection it is as good as a new car!



Can i ask why the N1 purchase fell through? PM me if you prefer.



:wavey:


----------



## R32_N1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well Done Sam. Welcome to the Club! She looks cleans as F***!


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

R32_N1 said:


> Well Done Sam. Welcome to the Club! She looks cleans as F***!


Thanks and it does looks like a new car indeed


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Very nice Sam! Now try and keep hold of this one as you seem to have a habit of letting them go away


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

lovely N1 you have there. 

Same garage as Shrek - they have many cool cars!


IMO - it is still on their web site and I would ask them to remove it or mark it as sold, otherwise someone could offer more and buy it from under your feet!


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> Very nice Sam! Now try and keep hold of this one as you seem to have a habit of letting them go away


Surely wont this time as it was a mistake that i let go of my car to you last time haha...jk...


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Update:

Car is polished and serviced in Japan before next month vessel....The wait is really toooo long....I received many msgs asking me how much i paid. All i can say is that i can almost buy a R34 GTR with amount I spent on this.....Some call me crazy but this is the only GTR that I always wanted. So regret selling a normal r32 10 years ago so I will keep this one for a very long long time.














Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

What a stunner, very rare and looks like an excellent example, well done mate!


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful N1 you have there


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting that it has the Nismo bumper vents and bonnet spoiler but doesn't have the sideskirts or spats, boot spoiler.

Were those optional parts for the N1 cars perhaps?


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

N1 bumper vents and bonnet lip were standard equipment on all N1s. 

The side skirts and boot lip were add on Nismo parts. It seems all of the above were available to any r32, either at time of ordering or purchased separately after.


Car is looking fantastic Sam!


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

What a great find.

There's definitely something about White R32s :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

RBnutz said:


> N1 bumper vents and bonnet lip were standard equipment on all N1s.
> 
> The side skirts and boot lip were add on Nismo parts. It seems all of the above were available to any r32, either at time of ordering or purchased separately after.
> 
> ...


When you say N1 vents and lip I assume you mean Nismo? My understanding was that the Nismo cars had the aero bits and turbos etc to homologate them. The N1 cars came later and were the lightweight versions without the projectors, rear wiper etc. Is it that the N1 cars could have chosen not to have the aero stuff? I remember reading that they could have the rear wiper etc refitted as options. Or perhaps I'm missing something


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

While I am waiting for the car to dock, I managed to got hold of some magazine to do some background reading....


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

The 'N1' model was introduced on July 19 1991 designed for home-market N1 racing with a total of 228 cars produced. The most notable change was in the engine, which was upgraded to the R32-N1 specification.

The car was also lightened by the removal of the ABS, air conditioning, sound system, rear wiper, trunk carpet, apparent thinner glass and use of light-weight headlights. No color options were available and all 'N1' cars were delivered with a thin layer of Crystal White paint. This gave a 30kg weight savings for a curb weight of 1,400 kg.

Apparently there were two N1 specifications - "ZY" and "ZN".
"ZN" cars have the intercooler mesh, rear wiper and normal projector lights.


----------



## R32_N1 (Jan 20, 2014)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> The 'N1' model was introduced on July 19 1991 designed for home-market N1 racing with a total of 228 cars produced. The most notable change was in the engine, which was upgraded to the R32-N1 specification.
> 
> The car was also lightened by the removal of the ABS, air conditioning, sound system, rear wiper, trunk carpet, apparent thinner glass and use of light-weight headlights. No color options were available and all 'N1' cars were delivered with a thin layer of Crystal White paint. This gave a 30kg weight savings for a curb weight of 1,400 kg.
> 
> ...


This is a pretty good write up, however not all entirely correct. 

1- N1s have all back boot interior panels, and carpet, but are often removed. 
2- Air Con was most often optioned back in, but was as per standard removed
3- ALL N1s are ZN chassis code, there was no intercooler mesh option. They are all meshless. There is no ZY option.
4- They also raced outside of Japan in Group N racing. The N1 won their class the Spa 24 hour race in both 91 and 92. 

And yes your car is looking awesome Sam!


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Just an update for used/new parts i acquired during these time before waiting for the car arriving UK.

-Nismo titanium front strut tower bar
-Nismo side skirt
-Nismo carbon mirror cover
-Nismo speedo that goes upto 260kph
-Nismo white face 3 meters set at the centre console
-Do Luck room bar
-Nismo rear tower bar
-Nismo rear boot bar
-Nismo floor brace
-Nismo LM-GT1 wheels with 18x 10 +20 offset
-Nismo carpet set
-Nismo oil separator
-Kansai service trunk mat
-Garage defend gt cooling panel


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Lovely looking car, the wait is a killer....


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

ahsam421 said:


> Just an update for used/new parts i acquired during these time before waiting for the car arriving UK.
> 
> -Nismo titanium front strut tower bar
> -Nismo side skirt
> ...


Strong Work!


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Something special arrived today, OMG.........well worth the wait!!


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

More goodies.....

Nismo intercooler shroud....I have tried test fitted on my friends GTR but it seems is a bumper off job....so we gave up in the end and now is just waiting for my car to arrive


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice few bits there. Similar to my shopping list. 
Subscribed to see this come together


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

So happy I received the car yesterday. It didn't disappoint me at all as the car I can say have almost zero rust. Herewith some photos after a wash yesterday. I have installed the Nismo TI bar along with bits and pieces. Tomorrow I will install a new OEM bumper lip to the car as i like the original finish more than color-coded.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

looking great Sam :thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Stunning mate!!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Love that near OEM look. Very Tidy.


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

As this car is focused on originality, therefore any parts I put on will be easily removable 

Today I changed the pedal pads as they are a bit old but not worn out. But they are very cheap so I thought why not


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Next is the bumper lower lip spoiler. As the car came with color coded lip and I like the original grey color oem look so I took the old one off and replaced with a new one which i bought last year ....i know i know.......

It was a fairly straight forward swap apart from some very stubborn fasteners on the old lip. However, I am surprised by the condition as all fixing point are still intact and all in good shape. May keep it for spare instead!!










Then the sun is finally out after i finished!!! Well happy with the OEM look color combo


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## N1 IAN (Nov 21, 2015)

That strut brace is well nice sets the engine bay off bet it was not cheap lol.


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Not much update but I did manage to get hold of a set of these mirrors which is very hard to source. I was not going to change the exterior but these are hard to resist to put it on. I also have the back plate but is just not shown on these photos.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, nice work, well done :thumbsup:

Did you get the new front lip from Nissan?? Are these still available??

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Leo, we have stock of brand new front lips, buddy.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Very nice choice of mods, simple and effective. That brace is so cool Subscribed


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Austrian GTR said:


> Wow, nice work, well done :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you get the new front lip from Nissan?? Are these still available??
> 
> ...


Yes Leo, they are still available for now


----------



## Kev_GTR (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow! That's a stunning looking car, very clean original look with the LM's to beef it up.....this is how a Skyline should look. Awesome work.


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks RB motorsport to sort out my rear foglight in which using the existing aux switch/reverse light instead of the extra switch and the dangling triangle. Car will be on the road soon. Time to make some calls for insurance quotation (not looking forward)


----------



## Kev_GTR (Sep 17, 2015)

I sorted my insurance out yesterday, classic car policy under Footman James, well worth a call if you get chance. Saved me well over 50% on my previous policy.


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Well not much updates since the car registered few months ago. However, I have ordered a bunch of original decals and water pipe(spare) to continue my restoration.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Leo, we have stock of brand new front lips, buddy.


Might be able to pm me the price Miguel?

Thanks Jai


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Your R32 looks stunning mate!

I think the OEM splitter looks and lot better than the colour coded one and that strut brace is sublime!!!!


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Recently changed to the old style nismo exhaust and 18"GT1 is finally on the car:chuckle:


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Some winter treatment will be done before going to bobs for underseal in 12 months time


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Best to get it done.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

looking good!!!


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

...


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

ahsam421 said:


> Well this is the reason i been selling some parts as now the project seems to be never ending.....a 2002 Mazda rx7 Spirit R with 35k km on the clock.
> 
> Drives totally different and I am glad i got both my dream cars at the same time( but different locations for now)....


Now all you need is a Supra and you'll have what I call... "The Holy Trinity" :runaway:


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Back on the R32, very happy to see how it turn out in the end and the fitment is perfect. Nismo Omori carbon exhaust guard. Not available unless you go to the Omori factory


----------



## CRDR32 (Oct 22, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

First version Nismo intercooler made by ARC cleaned and ready for install.

Same intercooler was used if not the same size for the 400R

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------

